# Seachem Flourish + Ghost Shrimp?



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

The Seachem Flourish I ordered to give my plants some extra nutrients that they seem to need arrived. 

Some of my plants are in with a few ghost shrimp and I remember reading that copper can be fatal to ghost shrimp. On the back of the bottle, it lists copper as one of the ingredients, but also says that is "safe for invertebrates, such as shrimp." 

I was wondering if anyone can verify this from personal experience? I don't want to accidentally kill of the shrimp. I'm quite proud these three have lived as long as they have.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I would like to know this too, as I might add 1-2 Nerite snails to my heavily planted 5G tank in the future.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not had any issues.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Russell! Just wanted to double check before I dose the tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I've used Flourish Comprehensive with RCS and nerite snails without any adverse reactions.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

People have reported problems with Seachem Flourish Excel; it's the reason I don't use it.


----------

